# Vol



## beneva (19 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, je suis assistante maternelle à d3cines, j ai finis une formation hier qui se déroulait dans les locaux du relais. Lorsque je suis parti à 17h, je me suis rendu compte qu'une assistante maternelle m'avais volé 220 euros dansvmon sac à main que j'avais laissé dans la salle alors que nous étions toute réunis dans la cuisine. J ai 2 collègue qui se porte témoins de mes dires. Avez vous eue déjà ce genre de problèmes. Que dois je faire


----------



## Griselda (19 Décembre 2022)

Porter plainte à la Police ou la Gendarmerie.

Pardon mais je suis surprise que tu gardes sur toi une telle somme... et que tu laisse ton sac sans surveillance... même si on est OK qu'entre AMs on ne devrait être sereines. Ceci dit, possible que la liasse soit tombée et récupérée par quelqu'un ou bien que quelqu'un de l'exterieur soit rentré dans la salle pendant que vous eties majoritairement dans la cuisine... les forces de l'ordre enquêteront. Bon courage.


----------



## kikine (19 Décembre 2022)

bonjour
ben déjà laisser son sac a main sans surveillance avec 220€ dedans.. 

que faire? ben... porter plainte


----------



## fanny35 (19 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,
C'est triste , mais pareil, je ne laisse jamais mon sac à main...
La plainte ne fera pas réapparaître l'argent....


----------



## liline17 (19 Décembre 2022)

tes collègues sont témoins de quoi? Elles ont vu le vol se faire et savent qui a volé?


----------



## Griselda (19 Décembre 2022)

La seule toute petite chance de récuperer peut être l'argent c'est si on a une preuve manifeste de l'auteur du vol, qu'il y a plainte, que les forces de l'ordre peuvent établir la preuve du vol.
Sinon porter plainte permettra surtout qu'il y ait enquête mais en soit aucune assurance, ni la tienne, ni celle de la formation ne remboursera pour ce que j'en sais.
De plus encore faudrait il prouver qu'il y avait bien cette somme dans le sac. Qu'elle n'a pas été simplement perdue et non volée... bref... c'est pas gagné...
Porter plainte, si on trouve l'auteur des faits aurait surtout l'interêt de proteger d'eventuelles autres victimes... peut être


----------



## kikine (19 Décembre 2022)

liline17 a dit: 


> tes collègues sont témoins de quoi? Elles ont vu le vol se faire et savent qui a volé?


franchement si elles l'ont vu faire et qu'elles n'ont rien dit sur le coup...


----------



## Lynette78 (19 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour 
Mais enfin comment peut on laisser son sac à main sans surveillance . Hormis l argent. Il y a tous les papiers d identité.  Bon courage , mais ce sera votre parole . Comment prouvez que vous aviez une telle somme sur vous ?


----------



## Nanou91 (19 Décembre 2022)

Si vous êtes *sûre à 200% *de l'identité de la personne et *sûre qu'elle a vous bien volée*, vous allez la voir et lui demandez de vous rembourser.
Et les choses s'arrêtent là. Et que si elle ne veut pas, comme vous avez des témoins et des preuves vous allez déposer plainte à la Police et que là ça ira plus loin, que vous  informerez la PMI, le RAM et que sa pub sur la commune sera faite.... A elle de voir...


----------



## Rosy (19 Décembre 2022)

Pareil, ne jamais laisser ses affaires sans surveillance, c’est triste, mais c’est la réalité


----------



## liline17 (19 Décembre 2022)

Kikine, si je vois quelqu'un fouiller dans un sac à main, je ne pense pas qu'elle est en train de voler quelque chose.
Par contre, si un peu plus tard je vois une autre personne se plaindre qu'on lui a volé quelque chose, je me rendrait compte que le sac qu'elle montre est celui que j'ai vu dans d'autres mains


----------



## Nany88 (19 Décembre 2022)

Les témoins on vue la personne volé mais l'ont rien dit.... Bizarre comme même.... Et puis ne jamais laisser son sac ou autre seul... 
Parole contre parole si vous n'avez ni preuve ni rien, parceque vos témoins on ne sais pas si c'est vrai ce qu'elles disent....  🤔 🤔 🤔 🤔 🤔 🤔 

Brefff pas de preuve Pas de suite je dirais.....


----------



## kikine (19 Décembre 2022)

liline17 a dit: 


> Kikine, si je vois quelqu'un fouiller dans un sac à main, je ne pense pas qu'elle est en train de voler quelque chose.
> Par contre, si un peu plus tard je vois une autre personne se plaindre qu'on lui a volé quelque chose, je me rendrait compte que le sac qu'elle montre est celui que j'ai vu dans d'autres mains


oui comme tu dis j'y avais pas pensé...
mais bref...
ne jamais laisser son sac a main sans surveillance... c'est la base


----------



## nounouflo (19 Décembre 2022)

Vous faites des formations le dimanche? 
Il est top Votre relais…
Qui prouve que vous aviez cette somme dans votre sac à main. Vous pouvez portez plainte mais je pense que ça ne servira pas à grand chose à moins qu´une de vos collègues aient vus qq chose se passer dans la cuisine…Bon courage


----------



## Sandrine2572 (19 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour

Vous dite j ai 2 temoins des fait .... Les témoins on vu la personne voler dans votre sac ? Les témoins savaient que vous aviez 220 euros dans votre sac ? 

Si vos 2 temoins son juste témoin du faite que vous leur avez dit qu on vous a voler 220 euros ben ses 2 temoins serve a rien ...


----------



## nounou ohana (19 Décembre 2022)

çà sent le troll les filles. juste un seul message laissez tomber vous perdez votre temps. 
Qui va en formation un dimanche et avec autant d'argent dans son sac en le laissant sans surveillance??


----------



## kikine (19 Décembre 2022)

ha oui dis donc la formation le dimanche... j'avais même pas percuté...


----------



## fanny35 (19 Décembre 2022)

Je n'avais pas percuté non plus pour la formation le dimanche 😅


----------



## MeliMelo (19 Décembre 2022)

Pourquoi un troll ?
Oui moi j'irai voir cette ass mat en premier lieu pour lui demander de me rembourser, sinon je porterai plainte, encore plus s'il y a des témoins.


----------



## beneva (19 Décembre 2022)

_je suis d accord avec la majorité des commentaire, cette formation s est réaliser dans les locaux à decines, au moment de déjeuner, nous somme toute allé dans la cuisine et on a toute laisser nos sacs! En ce qui concerne la somme d argent, lorsque l on a pas de cb ni de chéquier on a pas le choix .quilles je parlais directement de la formation acheter des jouets pour les petits que garde. C est décevant, quand on sait que pendant ce genre de formation nous dévoilons nos valeur et une partie de notre intimité,CA FAUSSE TOUT!!!alors un troll pas du tout_


----------



## kikine (20 Décembre 2022)

alors c'est que la voleuse savait que vous aviez cette somme sur vous, donc là faut être plus discrète...

que tout le monde ait laissé son sac... certes mais tout le monde n'avait pas une telle somme d'argent dedans, donc dans ce cas on prend ces précautions et soit on garde le sac sur soi soit on garde l'argent sur soi... 

maintenant vous l'avez appris a vos dépends malheureusement... mais là il n'y a pas grand chose a faire


----------



## nanny mcfee (20 Décembre 2022)

si quelqu'un a vu de ses yeux le voleur prendre ton sac ok mais si personne a vu et se base que sur des <<j'ai vu untel   près de ton sac ect...>> laisse tombé! on peut être prêt d'un sac ou encore le déplacé si il gêne sans pour autant volé (même si perso je touche jamais un sac,j'appelle la propriétaire pour le déplacé) 
c'est rageant de perdre une telle somme mais malheureusement tu pourra jamais la récupéré ,si tu a pas de carte bleu ou chèque, et que tu dois être emmené à avoir des espèces sur toi privilégie un sac banane c'est ce que je fais pour évité de posé mon sac .


----------

